# Skunks digging in my lawn



## ricks (Jun 8, 2020)

What can I spread in my lawn to stop the skunks from digging holes in it?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Remove the food source they (and turkeys and opossums and all other nocturnal "turf flippers and clawers") are after - namely, Kill Grubs!

Here's HOW (and how not to!): *How to choose and when to apply grub control products for your lawn*: https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------

